# China's Government is going all Psycho-Pass on their country



## plasma (Oct 11, 2015)

Stumbled across this today - http://www.geek.com/news/every-chin...e-based-on-how-they-live-and-conform-1635832/

As if the Chinese government didnt want more control, every citizen within the next 5 years will have to follow a regime similar to Psycho-Pass (hopefully minus the Dominator guns and the exploding body parts but hey ho its China, anything can happen)

I've only posted this to ask - What are your opinions on this? Would it work? Is it a viable method of control?


----------



## Flame (Oct 11, 2015)

this is spying on another level.. but the west cant do nothing, because of NSA and stuff but also everything is made in china... expect babies. they are made in Vachina.


----------



## endoverend (Oct 11, 2015)

Good, let's assign numerical values to how much worth someone has as a human being. Great idea.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 11, 2015)

I see nothing wrong with having a score based on your assets, credit's score and such. It's all information they already have, so what's the big deal?

However, this part scares me:



> Assets, income, and credit history still play a part in the scoring, but so does political opinion. If you post a negative political comment or political thoughts without permission, your score goes down. Mention a particularly sensitive issue (e.g. Tienanmen Square massacre) and expect your score to be negatively impacted even further.



It's the only part of the plan that I'm highly against. Only assets, income and credit history should be used for the score. Hell, maybe criminal record too, but NOT political views and such. What's next, -5 points if you don't have a patriotic tatoo on your ass?


----------



## Konno Ryo (Oct 12, 2015)

Maybe Psycho-Pass is a foretelling of the future? Good thing I'm not part of it because with all the sh!t I post around here my score would be roughly -999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999.999


----------



## emigre (Oct 12, 2015)

Authoritarian regime in being authoritarian shocker.


----------



## jonthedit (Oct 12, 2015)

I am not so sure what the fuss is about.
It seems like creditscore v2.

They spied on them anyway- now they show you directly what they don't like.
It's a win/win.

The government can influence people-
and people can learn what not to do to piss off the government- and how to get good rep to gain status in the system which leads to better status of life in that country.

Sounds good considering how things already are.


----------



## CheeseCake (Oct 12, 2015)

This is a great way for them to find political dissidents to arrest 

Imagine all those little remarks you say add up.

Edit:


			
				Article said:
			
		

> If you post a negative political comment or political thoughts without permission, your score goes down. Mention a particularly sensitive issue (e.g. Tienanmen Square massacre) and expect your score to be negatively impacted even further.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 12, 2015)

So what happens when your score is really bad ?
If nothing at all happens I don't think this will affect anyone really much except for a few "super citizen" who would think they are awesome because they have a good score noone would coare much.
But as it is China they might actually execute anyone that goes below the 350 points ... 


I really don't like China at all, they are allways searching for ways to make the life of their people worse, and if this would not be enough they try to make it look like any of their neigbour countrys is at fault -.-V
Maybe I am a little bit biased as I often read Japanese news reporting about all the bad and evel things the chinese do but there are neough other sources that are not from the evel neighbours that say similiar bad things about china + whenever I have been in Asia, the Chinese tourists were like a horde of wild monkeys running trough the streets ignoring that there are other people and just doing as they like -.- ... worst folks ever.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 14, 2015)

Don't worry, the communist party will collapse any day, just like the Soviet Union.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 14, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> Don't worry, the communist party will collapse any day, just like the Soviet Union.



I wouldn't be so sure about that. The soviet union collapsed because of ethnic tensions and poor economic policy. China has neither of these issues.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 14, 2015)

x65943 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that. The soviet union collapsed because of ethnic tensions and poor economic policy. China has neither of these issues.



But they have alot of other issues. Check the China Uncesored youtube channel, it has a bit of american propaganda but it's funny and very informative.


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 14, 2015)

Wow. Gamerscores in real life.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 14, 2015)

This is inevitable in an unregulated corporate dictatorship like China.  I'm surprised Walmart didn't think of it for their employees first.


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 14, 2015)

Xzi said:


> This is inevitable in an unregulated corporate dictatorship like China.  I'm surprised Walmart didn't think of it for their employees first.


shh, quiet you.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 14, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> shh, quiet you.


Lol it's okay, they probably would have done it already if it was at all legal.  I'm not giving them any new ideas.

Worth noting that the US is responsible for introducing China to their current capitalist-at-all-costs mentality that their government employs.


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 14, 2015)

This is absolutely disgusting...  Everyone deserves freedom.  99% of that entire country are born and have to live their whole lives there, they don't, hell, NOBODY deserve this...


----------



## mgrev (Oct 14, 2015)

Flame said:


> this is spying on another level.. but the west cant do nothing, because of NSA and stuff but also everything is made in china... expect babies. they are made in Vachina.


sig'd


----------



## x65943 (Oct 14, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Lol it's okay, they probably would have done it already if it was at all legal.  I'm not giving them any new ideas.
> 
> Worth noting that the US is responsible for introducing China to their current capitalist-at-all-costs mentality that their government employs.



China is more similar to the US during the industrial revolution. The U.S. is no longer a laissez faire state and has many socialist institutions. 

Consider public schooling, medicaid, medicare, food stamps, social security etc.

The U.S. workers mounted a revolution in the form of trade unions. The reason so many countries outcompete the U.S. today is because of its strict regulations which hamper unbridled capitalism. 

Imagine if there were no social institutions or minimum wage, people would be forced to do low paying jobs to survive. If it weren't for U.S. social laws, the U.S. might have more factories than China.


----------



## Cylent1 (Oct 14, 2015)

Would you expect less from a COMMUNIST country?  The USA is headed in the same direction fast...  KING OBAMA!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 14, 2015)

_Plastic Tac Tic, no one can be driven insane anymore
You’re also in this plastic beautiful world
In a world that’s too pretty, I can’t see the light for some reason
and my rupturing heart is an infinite reflection

secret remains for you, don’t expose the fake colors and the future
fake’s plastic world, keep it secret motion

Secretive and confined
Even the visible things are my fake show
They’re the reverse of the truth_

whoa...So fitting


retrospective: holy shit season 1 was so good...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 14, 2015)

Cylent1 said:


> Would you expect less from a COMMUNIST country?  The USA is headed in the same direction fast...  KING OBAMA!


Obama is lightyears away from being a communist


----------



## Xzi (Oct 15, 2015)

x65943 said:


> Imagine if there were no social institutions or minimum wage, people would be forced to do low paying jobs to survive. If it weren't for U.S. social laws, the U.S. might have more factories than China.


Realistically, the only reason anyone in the US accepts China's treatment of workers ethically is that they provide the necessary backbone to continue sustaining our highly consumerist country.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 15, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Obama is lightyears away from being a communist





Xzi said:


> Realistically, the only reason anyone in the US accepts China's treatment of workers ethically is that they provide the necessary backbone to continue sustaining our highly consumerist country.



We could pay a little more for products that were produced ethically. The U.S. is a rich country. I think we would be better off if we had to produce all of these products in the U.S. Globalization hurts everyone.


----------



## Muffins (Oct 15, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Obama is lightyears away from being a communist



I wouldn't say "light years" away- his policies very much are in line with income redistribution and other leftist ways of thinking. He is not, however, a communist.

Bernie Sanders, on the other hand...

_The man chose to have his honeymoon in the Soviet Union._

If that guy gets elected, all bets are off.

China is kind of an odd dichotomy, as countries go. It has the overbearing, crushing hand of the 1950s style communist government, yet at the same time has what seems to be deliberately lax standards in other places. So you end up being monitored by The Party to make sure you aren't saying anything they might not like, under penalty of disappearance and death. Yet at the same time you can horribly poison the water supply, put melamine in the milk, put a brown cloud so large you can see it from space in the air, and subject your employees to conditions so horrendous that they commit suicide to escape work and expect little to no repercussions for it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 15, 2015)

The difference between Sanders and Putin are that Sanders is a Democratic Socialist while Putin is a Communist Dictator


----------



## McHaggis (Oct 15, 2015)

x65943 said:


> We could pay a little more for products that were produced ethically. The U.S. is a rich country. I think we would be better off if we had to produce all of these products in the U.S. Globalization hurts everyone.


The problem isn't that the products are produced in China to lower costs for consumers, they're produced in China to increase margins for companies.  Consumers as a whole won't pay more for ethical reasons, but they're happy to pay more for a brand name like iPhone, which already has huge margins and could quite easily be produced in the US and still turn a tidy profit.


----------

